# Crate for the car



## Sian (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, I've just joined this Forum and I hope someone can give me some good advice about the size of crate is best for the car. I have a beautiful 5 month old Viszla and we will be taking her to Spain on holiday with us in a few months time. She had a small crate when she was very little but is quickly growing out of it now. As we will need to take luggage, unfortunately Boudica will need to share the boot space. I have looked at a number of crates but do not know if it would be better for her to be in one that is 76 cm high but not so wide or shorter in height 58 cm but bigger in length. The width of both crates are pretty much the same. What also makes it difficult is the fact that she hates travelling in the car (in her old crate but I'm hoping this is because its too small for her now). I'm taking her out in the car every day to a lovely park, to get her used to the car and she still continues to cry...... I'm not sure what the best option is, something she can sit up easily in but have less room to lie down or more space to lie down' which is what she'll be doing for most of the journey, hopefully . Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She needs more room to lie down, than stand up. In fact most hunting boxes are designed so that dog does lay down.
A dog that is in the lying position is much safer than one standing up.

You will have to stop often for her. SHe'll need the break.


PS.
It's probably a language difference, but isn't the "boot" of a car the trunk space as we in the US know it. If so I can't advocate putting a dog into what we call the trunk of a car in the US. 
Gotta be a language issue on my end .


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

You are right about the boot but I think (and hope!) he has an estate (or as you would say, station wagon ) and he is referring to the back of it.


----------



## Sian (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, it makes sense to give Boudica as much lying down space as possible......,just so you know we have a SUV, which means she has loads of room, more probably than the kids


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, I figured I had it wrong. :-[


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Would be interested in a link to the crate you have seen if its online. We are looking at replacing ours for a wire crate for the boot. At the moment Baxter has a canvas one and had chewed it when he didn't first like the car and I also don't like how it moves around when he stands up.

Also wanted to say that when Baxter didn't like the car we used the Adaptil pheromone spray. It worked like magic!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has a fibreglass box from a UK company called Lintran, I own a Suzuki Vitara and with the back seats down it fits lovely. Darcy loves going in it and it not only keeps her safe but it keeps the car clean as the dog hair is confined to the cage, and you don't get wet nose marks on the windows.. ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

*Adaptil DAP spray* is your best friend from now on!

Elza had lots of problems in the car but now she couldn't be more comfortable and relaxed in there. The crate didn't work out for us nor putting her in the back of the SUV with a divider. We use a harness now with a seatbelt attachment. 

I've got a thread where I explained all our problems. It's called 'For anyone who's V has car travel issues' if you're interested just put this in the search bar on the right above the advertisement. 

Good luck!


----------

